# Can't get my rank to show up?



## shesulsa (Jun 1, 2004)

This may have something to do with the fact I'm half-red, half-black...but I can't seem to get my rank to show up.  Does this come from what I enter into my profile?  or does it have something to do with how long I've been a member here?

Thank you in advance, all-knowing, exhaulted ones! :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 1, 2004)

The public one under your name is based on post count.  

See http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1813 for full details.

Supporting members can customize it a bit.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 1, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> This may have something to do with the fact I'm half-red, half-black...but I can't seem to get my rank to show up.  Does this come from what I enter into my profile?  or does it have something to do with how long I've been a member here?
> 
> Thank you in advance, all-knowing, exhaulted ones! :asian:


Shesulsa,
Welcome to MA Talk. You are ranked by # of posts. You will be a yellow belt before you know it. :asian: 
Sean


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 25, 2004)

How do I get my rank to show? I have 25 posts so far and no rank?

Thanks for all your help and kindness.

Tarek Hussein


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 25, 2004)

Hiccup in the software.  You're good to go.


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 25, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Hiccup in the software. You're good to go.


Thank you very much! Just want to let you know that I am loving it here at the site. I will be very active and be feed knoweldge about the martial arts and constantly grow as a martial artist here. Thanks.

Tarek (16)

BTW how much do I owe you for the belt?? :boing2: LOL


----------



## Seig (Jun 25, 2004)

Just get your parents to sign the check, we'll take care of the rest.....


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 26, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Just get your parents to sign the check, we'll take care of the rest.....


Ok whome do I make it out to??:boing2: 

LOL


----------

